
Are We Living in a Computer Simulation? (2016) - evo_9
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-we-living-in-a-computer-simulation/
======
behnamoh
If it turns out that we're in fact in a simulation, does that make you any
less real than you think you are? Does that make you want to break the law?
Does that make you want to ignore ethics? Does that make any difference in our
lives?

------
pmdulaney
The idea that we are living in a simulation hosted by our human descendants
strikes me as satanic.

On the other hand, are we in a "simulation" carried out in the mind of God? If
we were, would it be a distinction without a meaningful difference?

------
ZinniaZirconium
If we're living in a computer simulation then what are the cheat codes for
infinite bread and fish?

